# Pay attention Michael!!!!!



## mmarkey (Jul 30, 2011)

Went to the range today. Talkin and loadin, I made a very rookie error, and ran a ball home with NO Powder!!!!!  I knew it as soon as I did it. Well, if you ain't done it yet, you will. And that's a promise. Took the next 20 minutes drizzling 4f powder through the touch hole to clear the barrel 

Shot good otherwise till I ran out of gas, it was hot and muggy.


----------



## fourwinds (Jul 30, 2011)

That's why I bought a ball puller. I've not had to use it in the past year or so that I've been shooting MLs. But, it was worth the few bucks to have it just in case. Because I'm sure I'll do something like that at some point.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 30, 2011)

We still had a fun time shooting today, and once again Mike was working to convert a few more people to the traditional muzzleloader community.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I suppose I have been extremely lucky I have not yet dry balled. However my son did not do his due dilligence and he wound up loading in a somewhat oily barrel that necessitated pulling the ball.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 30, 2011)

I shoot a bolt action inline.  If that happens, I can just pull the bolt and breech plug and push it out.  That would suck with a flintlock.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 30, 2011)

Before I learned how to properly clean my percussion side locks I had an awfull time with failure to fire on the first shot, I would always wind up pulling the nipple and putting in a pinch of powder to get the main charge to go off.   Thankfully now, after some instructions from a very helpfull person  (Thanks Mike) I am now able to get mine to go off the first time and everytime after that, and no more swabbing the barrel after each shot. (shot 2 different guns today about 10-15 times each no swabbing till I was ready to go)


----------



## donald-f (Jul 30, 2011)

On a side lock gun you need to put your powder charge in and before seating your bullet turn rifle on right side and bump the side of it to fill the side lock to the nipple, then seat the bullet.


----------



## mmarkey (Jul 31, 2011)

donald-f said:


> On a side lock gun you need to put your powder charge in and before seating your bullet turn rifle on right side and bump the side of it to fill the side lock to the nipple, then seat the bullet.



I suppose if you think you must, you can. But there is enough air running down the barrel ahead of that patched ball to force powder into the nipple, I guarentee. The only thing you really need to do is run a clean dry patch before you start shooting to remove any oil that is sitting in there. With you cap lock guys, pop a cap to blow out the nipple and make sure it's clear of oil to start with, not a problem with flintlocks.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 31, 2011)

mmarkey said:


> I suppose if you think you must, you can. But there is enough air running down the barrel ahead of that patched ball to force powder into the nipple, I guarentee. The only thing you really need to do is run a clean dry patch before you start shooting to remove any oil that is sitting in there. With you cap lock guys, pop a cap to blow out the nipple and make sure it's clear of oil to start with, not a problem with flintlocks.


 
I understand that this sort of depends on the design of what some term the combustion chamber. IF that chamber is overly constrictive then tapping will help. IF the chamber is less restrictive or non exsistant then there is no need for the tapping. A well thought out design does not need the tapping. I suppose I should test this out but I do not intend to dismantle my rifles to determine the constricton.

The flintlocks that I have owned all seem to work fine HOWEVER I have never owned a realy high quality flintlock nor even shot one and I may well find that mine are indeed horrid. The only time they have not run is when I made a mistake.

I vow to one day own a real quality flinter, probably with a Jim Chambers tuned lock.


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have not dry balled a muzzleloader you just have not shot enough.  It happens to all of us, usually because we are talking instead of paying attention.  Trick is to know what to do once you have a dry ball down.  

Almost as common is double charging, which usually just sort of wakes you up.


----------



## mmarkey (Jul 31, 2011)

SASS249 said:


> If you have not dry balled a muzzleloader you just have not shot enough.  It happens to all of us, usually because we are talking instead of paying attention.  Trick is to know what to do once you have a dry ball down.
> 
> Almost as common is double charging, which usually just sort of wakes you up.



Yup! Haven't done a double charge YET.  If I'm ever not sure if I have charged the barrel I usually dump it and start over.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 31, 2011)

donald-f said:


> On a side lock gun you need to put your powder charge in and before seating your bullet turn rifle on right side and bump the side of it to fill the side lock to the nipple, then seat the bullet.



I own a T/C Renegade & a T/C Hawken and I dont have to do this, and I am shooting pyrodex RS (FFG).


----------



## donald-f (Jul 31, 2011)

donald-f said:


> On a side lock gun you need to put your powder charge in and before seating your bullet turn rifle on right side and bump the side of it to fill the side lock to the nipple, then seat the bullet.



Agree or disagree if you wish but I have always done this and NEVER had a misfire. Been shooting muzzleloaders 6 years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

SASS249 said:


> If you have not dry balled a muzzleloader you just have not shot enough.  It happens to all of us, usually because we are talking instead of paying attention.  Trick is to know what to do once you have a dry ball down.
> 
> Almost as common is double charging, which usually just sort of wakes you up.





I did it once in front of a crowd of schoolkids and teachers at the Frontier Festival a few years ago. I just added the way to fix the problem to the demo.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone close by to Roswell have a bullet puller?   I've got a loaded muzzleloader and no way to get the ball out.   Send me a PM if you do and are close.  Thanks


----------



## pine nut (Aug 1, 2011)

What Calibre?  I might have one.  I say that because it is down stairs and I am not.  It is difficult to get there now but if I do I can help later when I am healed up.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe we got the issue solvededed. I'll go visit some day this week and see what is what.


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 21, 2012)

> I can just pull the bolt and breech plug and push it out. That would suck with a flintlock.


   All I have to do with my flintlock is dribble about three or four grains of ffffg into the touch hole and shoot it out.  Takes less than two minutes and no tools.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Feb 21, 2012)

Almost every shoot we have some one forgets to put powder in that includes me!!
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep NMLRA


----------



## Romo (Feb 21, 2012)

I've done that before too..


----------

